

Wanker - EamonLeonard
http://mig.io/makes/wanker/

======
GavinB
Pretty funny, but one second is far too short. This triggers even on a normal
resizing. It should only trigger if someone is messing around for a few
seconds. It's not much of an easter egg if anyone resizing their window gets
it!

~~~
shearnie
Definitely encourages premature notification.

------
freshyill
But…why?

Responsive design is my job and I love to see how others do it. Why obscure
that good work?

~~~
onedev
Because the web was not meant to be squished apparently...

------
WizzleKake
Someone might re-size your site because the design forces them to.

I organize my windows so that my browser takes up the left half of my screen -
so it's 960 pixels wide. Pretty big. I never make it any wider than this
unless I'm looking at pictures, or forced to by a bad design.

This site exemplifies a bad design that would force me to re-size my browser.
I had to make my browser wider to get rid of a horizontal scroll bar on a code
block. Nobody reading code on a website ever wants to scroll the code window
side to side!

Even though there was plenty of horizontal space for the code blocks to be
displayed without scroll bars, this page's design favored blank space on
either side of the code blocks over the code itself.

When I have the browser wide enough to display all of the code, it may as well
be taking up my entire screen. The remaining horizontal space isn't usable for
anything.

I see this problem with code samples on webpages all the time.

Web designers today seem to be operating under the delusion that their site
will be the only thing on a user's screen.

------
lamby
Make it show a "we're hiring great front-end developers" message and this is
actually quite practical.

------
codex
This is pricelessly self-referential considering how many web people are,
themselves, wankers.

------
ultimatehurl
Happens a bit quickly but I guess you can't fault enthusiasm.

------
makaveli8
Luckily they let you change the delay time.

------
ultimatedelman
cute... definitely something to add AFTER you're done developing for your
breakpoints, though ;)

